# 3 maxeys (Cheshire/Leeds)



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Unfortunately I have to face the fact that I'm unlikely to be able to start up with mice again for another couple of years, at least, and I have 3 maxeys sitting around gathering dust. Was sure I had 4... will have to see where I put the other one.

They have had slight use (for one show), 2 look to me to be in fine condition and one has been chewed along the front (blasted tan buck) but otherwise looks fine. They are unlidded, originally made by Nigel Bowerbank, I believe? So they have a vent in the top, too.

Not really sure what they're going for at the moment, so if you're interested just give me a bell. Collectible from either Northwich (Cheshire) at the moment, or I am moving to Leeds in a few weeks so can take them with me.


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

hi have you still got these i am interested


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

I do, yes ^^


----------

